# Best Shampoo?



## Arah (Nov 15, 2005)

I was just wanting some input on what shampoos everyone uses on the babies. The one I have right now doesn't keep milo from getting all dried out. He's got dandruff!!!! Poor little guy, I look at him and he makes me itch. I know stuff like this can be trial and error, but if someone would let me know what works good for their short hair chi I would appreciate it before i spend tons of money buying different ones!


----------



## Angelab (Nov 26, 2005)

I have been using an oatmeal doggie shampoo for sensitive skin on my dogs. It seems to work well for them. There are several brands out their like this, I got mine from Petco.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

id suggest an oatmeal shampoo (its very mild and great for mouisturiing the skin) or a product called milk bath WONDERFULL for moisturizing the skin. id also sugget adding a little fish oil or olive oil to his food (1/2 a teaspoon if hes under 2lbs 1 teapoon if hes anythign from 2lbs-6lbs once a day) the omega 3 in the oil will do absolute wonders for dry skin from inside (his coat will also get real soft and shiney! and its absolutly no harm in it just mix it with his dry kibble (it'll coat the kibble) or mix it into his wet food.
also while his skins dry try cutting down baths to 1 every 2 months and use baby whipes for inbetwen cleaning. and give him a brush daily with a soft bristled brush (itll help dislodge the dry skin and stop the itchyness


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Baby Shampoo. lol I saw it on Animal Planet and decided to try it. It leaves them smelling like baby powder (the kind I buy does anyway) and it's gentle on ears and skin. So if by chance they get some in thier eyes for some unknown reason, you can wipe it out without hurting them . I've never heard of oatmeal shampoo. I'm going to check that out


----------

